# Modified Hand truck



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I added some scrap mahogony decking to my hand truck.
I used 5/16 bolts to hold it together, added holes for bungee cords.
This should get them supers down the hill. 
What does everyone else use?


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

I use a Yamaha Kodiak ATV.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Scrap "MAHAGONY"????????? WOW! How much you pay for that? Photos look nice and gives me "ideas" but "mahagony"? I think I will go with some "scrap" pine; good oldfashioned pinewood for me.


----------



## Church (May 31, 2007)

I use a tree box dolly which can be found at most nursery supply. It works great and can handle over 600 pound and can handle a few hives at a time. I also use it to move 36 inch boxed palms and trees that can weigh quite a bit. It really does save your back.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

You wouldn't happen to have a picture "tree box dolly" would you?


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy cats! Mahogany?!?! Geez L! Got any more scrap you wanna part with???


----------

